# Star Wars Jesus



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

I was in Books-A-Million yesterday killing some time and look what I found in the Christian Inspiration section.







It's broken down into daily readings that take you through all six movies in a devotional fashion.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2008)

James,

The author even has his own website: StarWarsJesus


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 5, 2008)

"A spiritual commentary on the reality of the Force." 

Ahh...so, I did get 5 of 6 Star Wars movies for Christmas! I am pretty happy about that. The only one I am missing is II, but I could care less about the latest releases, they were dumb in my opinion.

Perhaps I can start a bible study...I wonder when we come to the Ewoks, if I can compare them to angels!?!?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> "A spiritual commentary on the reality of the Force."
> 
> Ahh...so, I did get 5 of 6 Star Wars movies for Christmas! I am pretty happy about that. The only one I am missing is II, but I could care less about the latest releases, they were dumb in my opinion.
> 
> Perhaps I can start a bible study...I wonder when we come to the Ewoks, if I can compare them to angels!?!?



I have an actual Ewok if you need inspiration . . .


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 5, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> ... The only one I am missing is II, but I could care less about the latest releases, they were dumb in my opinion. ...
> [


 
 "You ain't kiddin'". 

IV and V will always be the best.

Oh yeah,


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> Perhaps I can start a bible study...



And when you're done with that you can move onto "Mayberry Morals", the bible study based on The Andy Griffith Show. More than one church in my area has done this.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey I know! We could all meet to watch all the Star War movies and then move to a Hooters to discuss how much Christianity is laced throughout the movies.


----------



## etexas (Jan 5, 2008)

Uncle etexas is feeling something here.....oh yes queasy!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2008)

jawyman said:


> Hey I know! We could all meet to watch all the Star War movies and then move to a Hooters to discuss how much Christianity is laced throughout the movies.



Hooters??? If you were "emergent," you could go to the bar where your church meets to discuss how you feel about the spiritual implications of Star Wars. When you were done you could compare "tats," "soul patches," and the like.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 6, 2008)

If Andy Griffith was at the "Mayberry Moral" study, I'd be curious about what he'd have to say! Isn't he a Christian?

So...uh....how about that dog show!?!!?


----------



## jawyman (Jan 6, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I know! We could all meet to watch all the Star War movies and then move to a Hooters to discuss how much Christianity is laced throughout the movies.
> ...



I was referencing another post where a UMC group meets at their local Hooters to have a bible study.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> Perhaps I can start a bible study...I wonder when we come to the Ewoks, if I can compare them to angels!?!?



NO, junior devils like in _Screwtape Letters_. 

With Jar Jar being a more senior tempter


----------

